# Early warning on a series to catch: Discovery Network's: When We Left Earth



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Here's a head's up on a series to catch when it start's airing:

NASA's Best Missions to Get High Definition Treatment


Space.com said:


> NASA's greatest missions are about to get a high definition makeover by the Discovery Channel this year to commemorate the U.S. space agency's 50th anniversary.
> 
> "When We Left Earth: The NASA Missions," a miniseries that follows Discovery's popular "*Planet Earth*" series, will showcase 50 years of space exploration. The series includes some never-before-seen film culled from 500 hours of footage plucked from NASA's archives and carefully restored for broadcast in high definition (HD).
> 
> ...


More at the linked article, but I will definitely say I'm looking forward to this. :up:


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I highlighted the notes/comparison to Planet Earth because I know that was really well received. If this new series comes off even close and gets the same level of respect, it'll be well worth watching :up: 

(I'm gonna be watching it pretty much no matter what, but the comparison gives me even higher hopes.)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up. I still have all of the Planet Earth series saved in HD. If these are even close to as good . . .

Now don't forget to give us an early June bump :up:


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

> (editorial comment here: !!! Not that I didn't already know this, but this is a great fact to slip in here... the computers that were used in the days of the Apollo missions were so primitive compared to modern equipment that yes, even an iPod Nano would be much more advanced and much more capable...)


Hmm, Apple should send a mission to the moon...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Bilbrey said:


> Hmm, Apple should send a mission to the moon...


They're on their way 

http://gizmodo.com/368351/ipod-pictured-onboard-space-shuttle-endeavour


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok how do we set remote scheduler this far in advance


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

For myself, a wishlist seems to be in order: "When We Left Earth" in Hi-Def, 3 eps.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

This is now available in the Guide data for scheduling.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

windracer said:


> This is now available in the Guide data for scheduling.


Thanks for the update.

Scheduled.


----------

